# Diazepam and DMP



## steve89 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Guys

6 days into my 20 days 400mg per day cycle, really struggling getting to sleep. Is it safe to have diazepam whilst on DNP? 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 20, 2016)

Are we talking about taking diezapam as prescribed by your doctor or "self medication?"

If your looking for help with quality sleep I would try something else. That shit gives me terrible nightmares.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 20, 2016)

Isn't that anti-anxiety med., I wouldn't think that would mix with anything.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2016)

Just one of the sides of DNP. Medications won't really help much if at all.  I also wouldn't go mixing much of anything with the dnp either


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 20, 2016)

Bad idea imo...diazepam is valium (for sleep or anxiety)...any of the benzodizepine drugs are a bad mix with the gym. They make you tired and sluggish as fuk! Can't imagine lifting havy on a benzo.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 20, 2016)

Ambien or Lunesta is much better than a benzo for sleep.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 20, 2016)

Its DNP...this is what you asked for. Tough it out. Will make you a better man bruh


----------



## Madocks (Jun 20, 2016)

zma - great on dnp


----------



## Dex (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, like the Chemist said, you won't be able to have a good workout since the half-life is so long. It will help with sleep but I wouldn't recommend it for daily use unless you are unemployed and want to lay around all day.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't take it. With DNP, or without dnp. Much better sleep aids out there.

First, it's better to use to relieve anxiety.

Second, if it helps you sleep it's because it' works as a muscle-relaxant . Well, f*ck muscles, it's the brain that needs to relax, it's the thoughts and inner over hype & thinking that needs to shout down - Diazepam doesn't do that. Result: Weird ass vivid dreams and waking up as a zombie.

Half life will make you drowsy till after noon.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 22, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Its DNP...this is what you asked for. Tough it out. Will make you a better man bruh



My man mm . Enjoy the ride and finish it


----------



## bvs (Jun 22, 2016)

yeah man diazepam is probably a bad idea. it can also be addictive. try ZMA or melatonin


----------



## its what we do (Jun 23, 2016)

My experience with sleeping issue whilst 'on supps' is do not use diazepam, as others have stated it stays in your system for ages and its not a sleeping aid..

IF you have to take anything take a Zopliclone as they knock you out but are out your system fast. They are a prescription drug so you will need to go to your doctors and if you tell him the truth he will just say stop taking the supps..

Night nurse over the counter (im in the UK btw) is another that will help you sleep..

End of the day you take the DNP you have to take into account the sides, filling yourself with sleeping aids is not the way forward long term.,


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 15, 2016)

Just thought I would hijack this thread for a second. Does anyone know any drugs that will adversely interact with DNP? Or is there no way of knowing for sure. Just curious.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 15, 2016)

..........


----------



## newbiepump (Dec 27, 2016)

no way bro, i,ve had Long hair Last time i used DNP, and i couldnt sleep, Because the sweeting was Too much and my hair was always sweet my clothes my bed everything, get used to it, that's why the called 7 day infernal cycle.


----------



## therealkozmo (Feb 26, 2017)

stay away from benzos (diazepam)


----------



## boricuarage79 (Mar 1, 2017)

Bumping a lil.ol thread, but I see no problem.takin diazepam 2.5mg or 5 mg dose.. I take it regularly least half a tab at night and it dose not effect my workouts at all


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 4, 2017)

Benzo's are poison. stop taking it for a few weeks and watch your world change. Diazepam has a long half-life. You are going to notice a whole bunch of symptoms that won't be fun. It also blocks certain waves of sleep you need for recovery


----------



## boricuarage79 (Mar 6, 2017)

Benzos are not poisonous..jesus Christ!.. of course they have side effects like any other drug.. but if u get off of them in a slow taper the withdrawals are minimal.


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 6, 2017)

boricuarage79 said:


> Benzos are not poisonous..jesus Christ!.. of course they have side effects like any other drug.. but if u get off of them in a slow taper the withdrawals are minimal.




Benzo's fit the definition of poison. They are designed as an anti-epileptic drug and don't even stop epilepsy. And it is also 100% accurate they inhibit gains


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 6, 2017)

http://www.dictionary.com/browse/poison
Here I even posted a link because you seem to be googley challenged


----------



## Dex (Mar 6, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> Benzo's fit the definition of poison. They are designed as an anti-epileptic drug and don't even stop epilepsy. And it is also 100% accurate they inhibit gains



Anticonvulsants are used to help prevent seizure activity. Benzodiazepines, like 2mg of lorazepam, are used to help stop active seizures and prevent further seizures until other medications have reached a therapeutic level. Due to the long half-life and addictive qualities, they are not ideal for long term use for most people.


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 6, 2017)

and Rick Simpson Oil replaces it all


----------



## boricuarage79 (Mar 13, 2017)

Here I even posted a link because you seem to be googley challenged[/QUOTE]

I do not need a Google challenge because I kmow exactly what it does as it hits the GABA receptors "the calming" feeling.
I been off and on them for many years.. Including Alprazolam,lorazepam,clonazopam and diazepam for panic attacks!!..
It does not mess with your gains at all!! 

Benzos are safe; if taking responsibly just like any other drug.. I.E dnp which is more poisonous cause obviously this shit will kill you if you OD..

OD on diazepam and you will just sleep very good....

Diazepam is also used when withdrawing from alchohol or other benzos..

I laughed when you say it will mess with your gains.. SRS

I don't need to send links like you do


----------



## boricuarage79 (Mar 13, 2017)

You want to send me a link on the definition of poison.. 
Lol you such a nerd...
We talking about shit that can kill you...
As in cyanide, rat poison etc..


----------

